# Berlin Short Faced Tumbler



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

new Berlin Short Faced Tumbler photo

hope you like it


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice. Do they fly or are they strictly for show? I'm thinking show birds


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

If you push them to fly they fly. Nice bird.


----------

